# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Killing babies

## Janis

I've had this disturbing dream that I accidentally kill someone else's babies two times in two weeks.  ::shock::  The dreams were slightly different, but the main themes were the same. 
My friends and I have tried to interpret it, but we always get stuck. So I'd like to hear if anyone here has an idea of what it might mean!
Note that I'm 16 years and have no plans whatsoever in having a baby, usually I think babies are annoying and uninteresting and before this I never dreamt of them  :tongue2: 

1st dream:
I'm in a big city (Stockholm) looking at something in a display window. Suddenly i see this drugged/ drunk shabby  woman in her thirties stagger towards me. She's carrying two babies, one about 4 months and the other about 11 months. I think to myself "Who let her take care of two babies!" and rush towards her. I try to take the babies from her as she falls backwards, but I lose my grasp and drop both babies head first into the alsphalt. I panic and think "Oh my god, I killed her babies. I couldn't take care of them better then her, and she's a junkie" 

2d dream (part of it, it was waaay longer):
I'm in an underground poolhouse, it's dark and weird looking and there's four different pools there. One deep, one shallow, one super-shallow and one steaming hot. There's a caretaker-man there and I go talk to him. He sais "Each year 160 kids drown here, 48 survive and 0-16 get disabled for life"
I ask him why so and he sais it's because parents let their infants bathe there. 
i go over to the steaming hot pool and meet a couple carrying two babies. They ask me if I can take care of them while they go out. One of the babies isn't bigger then a foetus, but still it can wave it's arms and act like a real baby. The other baby is about 8-9 months. 
They take the foetus-baby and put it in a mini sized floaty-thing, and then they tell me to teach the other baby how to swim in the hot pool. They also tell me to make sure the foetus dosn't drown.
i get into the pool and start "tossing" the baby between me and my friend in the water, so that it can swim between us. After a while I turn my head to check on the foetus, and see the float with it in it has turned upside down and it has died. Shocked, I miss "catching" the other baby and it falls down to the bottom of the pool and hits its head. I manage to get it up, but in my desperate attempts to save it I accidentally bang it's head into the pool wall. 
It's still alive, but severely head-injured. I think to myself "Shit, his parents cant see him like this". I get up and put the baby on a high chair next to the pool. Suddenly it starts swinging back and fourth, and before I can get ahold of it it falls backwards into the concrete floor. It's stretched out real gruesome with blood comming out of it's mouth and eyes staring at me, and when I try to pick it up it's head falls off.
The parents get back and start screaming at me for murdering their babies.

I think that was all. So, any thoughts?  ::wink::

----------


## A Lost Soul

Babies are generally associated with innocence, new beginnings, fragility, etc. For you to kill these things, be it by accident or otherwise, suggests to me that youre a little awkward and fearful of them. The babies belong to someone else, which could mean that you feel as though youve failed (or perhaps are going to fail) someone who has entrusted you with something special to them. 

In my opinion, these are anxiety dreams. But thats just my opinion and I could be way off. Its all about context, what you are feeling, and also whats going on in your waking life. 

I hope I helped at least a little.

----------


## Janis

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *Babies are generally associated with innocence, new beginnings, fragility, etc.*



I read somewhere babies are supposed to represent your "inner self".  This sounds pretty logical though.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts  :smiley:

----------


## Inspirer

Logical?

----------


## cd27

WOAH! that's pretty freaky. i liket he explanatinos though. i have had a few dreams myself (not where i kill a baby) but have completely confused me..i should know this stuff! lol. i would think thta both of the above explanations are very likely....or perhaps you need to get rid of an annoyance in your life, as you suggested you are annoyed by babbies. or perhaps it's trying to show you the imortance of being pure....or the importance of life.

cd

----------


## tommie

hej there janis , i've had a dream last night that can relate to your dreams

i'm 19 years old and i also don't intend to have a baby soon and stuff 

i was in the hospilat and there was a woman on a bed , her face told me she used meth ALOT , infront of her on a table there was a plastic box (open) with a foetus lying there , then sudenly she said , could you pleas flip that box ? , i told her it would kill her baby and that i wont do it in any way , she told me som other stuff before but i cant remember , anyway after i told her i wouldn't kill her baby she started screaming and i woke up , it was so creapy , i looked up "killing foetus" and came on this post here 

i realy wana know what it means , maybe its drug related (i've taken some lsd/shrooms and i smoke green almost evry day) also when i read your dreams it looks like it's maybe also drug related , maybe it's a warning or someting 

anyone some extra toughts ?   greetings tommie

----------


## Philosopher8659

Children are the life we bring into the world. The responsibility of that life is the parents. 

The child is a metaphor for that life. 

In both cases, it is someone elses child. You are assuming responsibility for their child. 

You will make a grave error in judgment in regard to someone elses life, their choice--not yours. 

You will have to learn to deal with the guilt. Learn whose choices it is over their own life, their own offspring.

You thought you were doing good, when in fact you were doing evil. Sound familiar?

----------


## tommie

so what your saing is that i didn't think far enoufgh about the foetus it's future when the woman asked me to drop it , becous the foetus could wind up like her ? 

i cant remember how i felt before she asked me that question but after i felt confused , i asked myself why would she ask me this , what a fuckedup woman etc..

----------


## Philosopher8659

Open up, the metaphor can refer to anyone elses creation. A book, an act, what ever, 

What you need to think about, we always make life and death choices. 

What you do not have is the ability to discern if your choices were right or wrong. That is the source of the guilt.

You judged the woman by her appearance, yet you knew nothing of her.

Secondly, you acted on her appearance, and not for the sake of the child.

Good side, you are being urged on to deal with advanced concepts.

You are young, your mind is young. You are being introduced to mental effects when you make errors by reacting to appearnce while not grasping the reality. 

There is this difference. Plato tried to teach about it. So to, the Judeo-Christian scripture. 

Reality is in life. The child in this case.

The guilt you feel could very well be the mother of that child. What is guilt meant to do? Bring you to an understanding about life.

----------


## tommie

so what happened was my conscience that was trying to tell me not to make choices without knowing the reality and not to judge people on appearance ?

i can't remember feeling guilt , i felt pitty for the baby and was shoked confused , angry whit the mother

----------


## Philosopher8659

You are obviously feeling guilt. 

Emotions are often ugly women indeed. But remember, a woman is the mother of all living. One has to learn to be a good husband and father. In other words, how to live with our emotions so that we can have and bring up children.

The way to do that is to get past the appearance and into the standards by which we live. Reality. 

Sometimes the thing you revile the most, is the best friend you could want.

----------


## tommie

this is som great wisdom here , it clears up things alot and now i have mush to think about , thanks Philosopher8659  :smiley:

----------


## Philosopher8659

No, wisdom is not in the words, wisdom is what we have learned to be.

----------

